# Toyama Love



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've been in this hobby for a long time and I've had all the desired knives, and I gotta say I'm infatuated with Toyama knives.  Just as good as Shigefusa, but accessible. Made by (every step) a single artisan. Anyone have a reason to not love them?


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 4, 2020)

Ever mirror polished a Toyama honyaki? Biggest ************ pain in the ass ever!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Ever mirror polished a Toyama honyaki? Biggest ************ pain in the ass ever!


No, but good to know!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 4, 2020)

I don’t like that the cladding is now stainless. Aside from that not much


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 4, 2020)

My 270 gyuto (iron clad) is perfection. The out of the box geometry/grind was spot on and it holds its edge forever. It's the only knife I own that I haven't felt the need to tinker with at all, even after three years of use. Just touch ups every once in a while. Like I said, it's perfect for what it is.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> My 270 gyuto (iron clad) is perfection. The out of the box geometry/grind was spot on and it holds its edge forever. It's the only knife I own that I haven't felt the need to tinker with at all, even after three years of use. Just touch ups every once in a while. Like I said, it's perfect for what it is.


Just got one of those, its my "I'm fired but I'm ok" gifts.


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 4, 2020)

I love my 270 stainless clad gyuto. Propably my best "allround" cutter over 240 gyutos that I've tried.


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Made by (every step) a single artisan.



And that artisan would be?


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 4, 2020)

daveb said:


> And that artisan would be?


Does his name start with “M”???


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

daveb said:


> And that artisan would be?


Just going off JNS. We can doubt anything then, including your favorite maker unless you are actually there observing with your own eyes.


----------



## OnionSlicer (Jun 4, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Does his name start with “M”???



Depends, can you flip it upside down?


----------



## nakneker (Jun 4, 2020)

Toyamas are one of my favs too. Still priced reasonable, great performing, good heat treat, fun knives. My 210 Nakiri may be my fav.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the tall 150mm petty and the SS clad 240 Gyuto and both of them perform very well. As far as the inverted M is have that in the 210 Gyuto and its a duplicate of the 240 in most ways.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 4, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been in this hobby for a long time and I've had all the desired knives, and I gotta say I'm infatuated with Toyama knives. Just as good as Shigefusa, but accessible. Made by (every step) a single artisan. Anyone have a reason to not love them?




Assuming Toyama and Watanabe knives are one and the same. My 240 Iron clad, Watanabe is among my favorite gyutos. No frills, just a well designed knife, great steel, a joy to use.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2020)

I've heard the rumors about Watanabe, and if they are true cool. I just bought a kitraname (sp) gyuto off of him for $800 and love it. Maybe they are related, whatever. Its all good stuff, including your gem.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 4, 2020)

There seems to be a very significant difference in weight between the iron cad and the stainless clad with the stainless being very much lighter. I'm not sure if the convex grind makes a big difference between the two. As mentioned the iron clad can only be had as a special order.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 4, 2020)

I think the iron clad got lighter over time as well. I have a recent one that, while not a laser, is still lighter than I was expecting.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 4, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've heard the rumors about Watanabe, and if they are true cool. I just bought a kitraname (sp) gyuto off of him for $800 and love it. Maybe they are related, whatever. Its all good stuff, including your gem.



I don't care who made it TBH, just a great knife. Mine got some weight to it.


----------



## Runner_up (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the one I have. Monster nakiri - 210 x 66 and 267 grams.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 4, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> I don't care who made it TBH, just a great knife. Mine got some weight to it.
> 
> View attachment 82861


Thats pretty stout - about 60 gms heavier than my 240 stainless clad


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

OnionSlicer said:


> Depends, can you flip it upside down?


Wazaki? Has a sort of, charm, to it.


----------



## Keat (Jun 4, 2020)

Just to echo everyone else - my 270 gyuto (iron clad) and 210 nakiri (stainless clad) are some of my favorite knives, mainly due to cutting performance and generous height. It's hard to find anything wrong with them. If I was pressured to make an improvement I would probably go for a thinner tip on the 270 mm gyuto.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 4, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Thats pretty stout - about 60 gms heavier than my 240 stainless clad


Think they’ve gotten lighter, mine circa 2014.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jun 4, 2020)

Toyama fanboy here. My 

300 IC suji
270 honyaki gyuto
270 dammy gyuto
240 IC gyuto
210 IC nakiri
150 IC petty 

aren't going anywhere. Really wish I could find a 180 dammy petty to complete the set.


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 4, 2020)

ashy2classy said:


> Toyama fanboy here. My
> 
> 300 IC suji
> 270 honyaki gyuto
> ...



I really don't think you need that 270 honyaki sir. Seems excessive, so I'll be a pal and help you out, just say the word.

One of my only real regrets in this hobby was not buying more Toyama blades back when they were downright cheap. Got my 270 for about $280 new.


----------



## ragz (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a soft spot for my toyama still. Of all the larger taller knives I used toyama has preformed the best. Gotta give credit to that grind.

Here it is, iron clad picked up in late 2017. As you can see it's a touch lighter but it's still rather beefy. Weight wise I try to avoid tanks (300g+) so this knife is quite nice for me and feels very nimble.


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 4, 2020)

I have confession to make... 

... I cut some of my toyama gyutos tang off to make it more blade heavy. Could have changed the handle too, but like that burned chestnut too much. But Yea, about as perfect knives as you get. Got mine for 220€ lightly used, best bang for buck knife I have.


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2020)

OnionSlicer said:


> Depends, can you flip it upside down?



You can flip it any way you like.

I've got the weights on my iron clad and stainless clad Wats around here somewhere. IIRC about 60g difference.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 4, 2020)

Meh.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Love the Toyama, it does everything right. Had all three varieties but end up keeping only the 210 iron clad. It become the gate keeper for my knife block that all new gyutos are measured by, as a result few gets to stay.

Those who battled my Toyama & left for one reason or the other includes: Mazaki x2, Kato WH, Shig. Kasumi, Marko WH, TF Denka...


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 82911


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 5, 2020)

Like My Toyamas too. Have the 240 iron clad and the dammy and the 210 dammy.


----------



## DoubleJJ (Jun 5, 2020)

If any of you knows someone who wants to turn loose of a 240 iron clad let me know. Could have bought one a million times when I didn’t want one!


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 5, 2020)

Stainless and dama 240 from JNS



dama


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 5, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Stainless and dama 240 from JNS
> View attachment 82965
> damaView attachment 82965


Nice! Although I’d prefer iron-clad and remove the stickers!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 5, 2020)

It's my goal to get one of his Damascus blades.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 5, 2020)

My 240 Honyaki getting mirror polished. Slowly but surely I’ll get this thing to a nice mirror


----------



## robrpb (Jun 5, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> My 240 Honyaki getting mirror polished. Slowly but surely I’ll get this thing to a nice mirror
> 
> View attachment 82968



That is looking very nice. May I ask how you are getting that finish?


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 5, 2020)

robrpb said:


> That is looking very nice. May I ask how you are getting that finish?


I can’t remember when this was, but I think it’s either 240 or 400 grit progression on sandpaper.

And yes I am still working on this, and it’s ************ difficult. I’ll probably never do another honyaki ever again.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> I can’t remember when this was, but I think it’s either 240 or 400 grit progression on sandpaper.
> 
> And yes I am still working on this, and it’s ************ difficult. I’ll probably never do another honyaki ever again.


Yeah, once you start you have to finish. I'll leave any polishing of my Ashi Honyaki's to the Pros. Its not that expensive and priceless in terms of my lost hours.


----------



## robrpb (Jun 5, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> I can’t remember when this was, but I think it’s either 240 or 400 grit progression on sandpaper.
> 
> And yes I am still working on this, and it’s ************ difficult. I’ll probably never do another honyaki ever again.



Thanks for the reply. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 5, 2020)

Unrelated to Toyama love, but just curious, once you are done polishing a honyaki do you then not use it? The patina will cover the mirror polish pretty quickly, so do you remove patina often after use or just let it stay for a while?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Unrelated to Toyama love, but just curious, once you are done polishing a honyaki do you then not use it? The patina will cover the mirror polish pretty quickly, so do you remove patina often after use or just let it stay for a while?


If it looks like this I leave it and take pics.


----------



## Barry's Knives (Jun 5, 2020)

is the JNS dammy cladding stainless?


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 5, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> If it looks like this I leave it and take pics.



Looks cool. Do you find patina looking different/better on polished blades?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think its more the steel and its density. Polished surfaces seem to help. Harder Core steels and Honyaki take nicer blues in my experience


----------



## Matus (Jun 5, 2020)

I had a chance to use a few Toyama knives and had a 180 nakiri myself. His grinds are perfect. What I did not enjoy quite as much - and it is purely matter of personal taste - is the combination of profile towards the tip and not too pronounced distal taper make the knife feel less nimble. On the other hand that makes it a better heavy duty chopper.

This thread made me actually think of the 210 nakiri - as it is closer to a cleaver and that might work for me. Would love to try it out. The 180 nakiri was too heavy for me, but I use nakiri differently than I use a cleaver.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Matus said:


> I had a chance to use a few Toyama knives and had a 180 nakiri myself. His grinds are perfect. What I did not enjoy quite as much - and it is purely matter of personal taste - is the combination of profile towards the tip and not too pronounced distal taper make the knife feel less nimble.



I know what you mean, it felt weird to me too, so I removed the forehead bump from my Toyama. Now it has the classic gyuto look (the middle knife in the picture), profile looks like twin brother to my Denka. 

Removal of the bump also revealed more distal taper, the spine width is automatically reduced as it lowers vertically.


----------



## Hamesjo (Jun 5, 2020)

Barry's Knives said:


> is the JNS dammy cladding stainless?


It's iron


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 5, 2020)

Matus said:


> I had a chance to use a few Toyama knives and had a 180 nakiri myself. His grinds are perfect. What I did not enjoy quite as much - and it is purely matter of personal taste - is the combination of profile towards the tip and not too pronounced distal taper make the knife feel less nimble. On the other hand that makes it a better heavy duty chopper.



Y'all ever stumble upon exactly the feedback you've been looking for? Thank you for this, you just saved me $360... I'll stick with my Itinomonn nakiri


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 5, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> Y'all ever stumble upon exactly the feedback you've been looking for? Thank you for this, you just saved me $360... I'll stick with my Itinomonn nakiri



I am pretty sure his profile comments are for Gyuto not Nakiri. Toyama Nakiri profile looks normal.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 5, 2020)

Aah, I see it now... damn, now I need to find another excuse not to spend $360


----------



## Midsummer (Jun 5, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Unrelated to Toyama love, but just curious, once you are done polishing a honyaki do you then not use it? The patina will cover the mirror polish pretty quickly, so do you remove patina often after use or just let it stay for a while?



I don't have a Toyama honyaki, but I have polished a few honyaki. I have some pretty passable finishes and much to learn. I build little patina before I clean my blade. I find the patina fascinating in what it says about the underlying metal, the chemical changes to the suface iron/ steel. It is the formation and deposition of trace amounts of iron salts.

But they are so pretty polished.

Have a beautiful 270 dammy.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 6, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yeah, once you start you have to finish. I'll leave any polishing of my Ashi Honyaki's to the Pros. Its not that expensive and priceless in terms of my lost hours.


Nope sorry, if you want a @nutmeg level polish, they are going to cost a lot more than what pros are usually charging for a usual mirror.

I’m going to do it myself. Not going to be some flexer or poser who buys tons of stones just to polish kiridashis.


----------



## Matus (Jun 6, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> Y'all ever stumble upon exactly the feedback you've been looking for? Thank you for this, you just saved me $360... I'll stick with my Itinomonn nakiri


Haha, you're welcome  The carbon clad version weights ca. 200g, the stainless clad is around 180g. The carbon clad really is a great knife - for those that like heavier nakiri knives. I found out through owning several different nakiri knives that I actually prefer those lighter/thinner ones - and finally ended up with a really tall and thin Takeda that after little work on the grind is exactly what I want from a nakiri - plus it has profile like downsized Chinese cleaver - it really works for me. If I want a larger/heavier blade than I pick my CCK1303 cleaver. I really enjoy the contrast between the two knives


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 30, 2020)

I just got the Toyama 180 ironclad nakiri and I like it real much (I thought nakiris wasnt my thing ).


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 30, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I just got the Toyama 180 ironclad nakiri and I like it real much (I thought nakiris wasnt my thing ).
> 
> View attachment 85570


Love it, I bought the JNS Nakiri and it was stainless clad, not iron clad. Did you get it from JNS? But i actually use the Gyuto more - 240 dama, 270 dama (beast) and 240 stainless clad - if I could buy more Toyoma I would


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 30, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Love it, I bought the JNS Nakiri and it was stainless clad, not iron clad. Did you get it from JNS? But i actually use the Gyuto more - 240 dama, 270 dama (beast) and 240 stainless clad - if I could buy more Toyoma I would


I traded it with my friend. I believe that 270 damascus is a beast, what is the weight, 300g? I like both stainless and ironclad gyutos, for me it is more of a balance than cladding thing. I would buy definitly more Toyamas too if I only have the funds for it


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 30, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I traded it with my friend. I believe that 270 damascus is a beast, what is the weight, 300g? I like both stainless and ironclad gyutos, for me it is more of a balance than cladding thing. I would buy definitly more Toyamas too if I only have the funds for it



the weight is 290 gm - but it still “feels” nimble. It is a pleasure to use

enjoy your Toyoma!


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 30, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> the weight is 290 gm - but it still “feels” nimble. It is a pleasure to use
> 
> enjoy your Toyoma!





IsoJ said:


> I traded it with my friend. I believe that 270 damascus is a beast, what is the weight, 300g? I like both stainless and ironclad gyutos, for me it is more of a balance than cladding thing. I would buy definitly more Toyamas too if I only have the funds for it


Here are the pics


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 30, 2020)

It is a beauty


----------



## Twigg (Jun 30, 2020)

I have Toyama 180 Nakiri SS clad I picked up a while back from JNS that I love. While I wish the food release was better, it is still awesome and I have no other complaints. The balance and feel work very well for me. It has a great F&F and is just a pleasure to use.


----------



## milas555 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have Toyama 180 Nakiri SS and 210 Gyuto SS.
I really like to use them, but I don't like to look at them - the lack of patina is so boring. I will definitely go to Dammy.
Did anyone meet Toyama Nakiri Dammy?


----------



## RockyBasel (Jun 30, 2020)

I only have the gyuto 240 and 270 in Dammy. Love them both, formed a patient on first use


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 3, 2020)

I used my Toyama tall 150mm Petty last night for slicing shallots and garlic to make pizza and it was a pleasure to use with the hand clearance on the board and the thinness behind the edge it's like a small Gyuto. The Toyama Petty is the knife on the small cutting board and the bottom knife with two other petty's the middle petty is a T-F Nashiji and the top one is a Konosuke GS.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 3, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I used my Toyama tall 150mm Petty last night for slicing shallots and garlic to make pizza and it was a pleasure to use with the hand clearance on the board and the thinness behind the edge it's like a small Gyuto.


Got a pic? Love to see your prize.


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 3, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Got a pic? Love to see your prize.


----------



## RockyBasel (Jul 3, 2020)

I don’t have a petty because they are all sold out. I think I will use my 270 mm dama tonight - the petty has inspired some Toyoma love tonight!


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 3, 2020)

After experiencing the Petty I bought a 240 Gyuto when JNS had their sale a little while ago. I thought hard about the dama at the time but since I'm buying so many knives I decided that the Stainless clad was just fine.


----------



## RockyBasel (Jul 3, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> After experiencing the Petty I bought a 240 Gyuto when JNS had their sale a little while ago. I thought hard about the dama at the time but since I'm buying so many knives I decided that the Stainless clad was just fine.



i love the stainless clad - I got that one too and it’s my first go to knife (and the Heiji) you can’t beat the blue-SS clad -its an awesome knife

i almost did not get the dama actually, but then Maksim said something about these knives are getting rarer. And I caved in

here are some pics FYI of the 270 dama that I used tonight


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 3, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> i love the stainless clad - I got that one too and it’s my first go to knife (and the Heiji) you can’t beat the blue-SS clad -its an awesome knife
> 
> i almost did not get the dama actually, but then Maksim said something about these knives are getting rarer. And I caved in
> 
> ...


So many great knives I'd love a damascus Toyama however, I just found a Shigefusa at Knifewear and snagged it. I was surprised that JNS had one available when I got up to pee at 2:30 AM the other night but it was almost more than $200 USD more than Knifewear.


----------



## RockyBasel (Jul 3, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> So many great knives I'd love a damascus Toyama however, I just found a Shigefusa at Knifewear and snagged it. I was surprised that JNS had one available when I got up to pee at 2:30 AM the other night but it was almost more than $200 USD more than Knifewear.



i just don’t have your luck! Knifewear is a strange website - I can’t seem to look at knives by brand. I am waiting to snag a Shig or Kato, but till then, Toyoma and Heiji will keep me some company for the lonely

well done on snagging a Shig!

if you don’t have one already -‘add Heiji to your collection


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 4, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> i just don’t have your luck! Knifewear is a strange website - I can’t seem to look at knives by brand. I am waiting to snag a Shig or Kato, but till then, Toyoma and Heiji will keep me some company for the lonely
> 
> well done on snagging a Shig!
> 
> if you don’t have one already -‘add Heiji to your collection


I agree Knifewear is kinda strange but when I was notified that the knife was available I went to the web site and it was sold out like so many times before but, this time I called them and it was still available? What was so strange after looking for several years is that after receiving the Knifewear Shig. It was available on JNS and so was the 270mm version - wow normally I would have jumped on them but after just buying the 240mm at Knifewear I passed.


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I only have the gyuto 240 and 270 in Dammy. Love them both, formed a patient on first use



 hope you're ok.


----------



## KO88 (Jul 6, 2020)

Love my toyamas! Specialy the 270 carbon gyuto (beast with 282g)! But also the single bevels are awesome! Does any of you use his hankotsu? So happy with it!

btw JNS is the only place where to buy Toyama with the toyama kanji?
Would love to try the cleaver (wat has one from him but it s with ugly orange handle and it heavy as hell!).


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 7, 2020)

Toyoma lovefest continues - these babies dropped in....


----------



## daveb (Aug 7, 2020)

That nakiri. A wannabe Watanabe?


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s close - Toyoma 210 mm Nakiri, 265 gm. I can’t decide which one I like better, my 210 mm Watanabe or 210 mm Toyoma - today it’s Watanabe for sure. It was a delight to work with - I think Watanabe has an edge here - it’s. 307 gm beast
Here are the two side by side and then the Toyoma


----------



## hennyville (Aug 8, 2020)

Its TOYAMA.
TO
YA
MA


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 8, 2020)

hennyville said:


> Its TOYAMA.
> TO
> YA
> MA



thanks Henry!


----------



## QCDawg (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m a fan:

270 kiritsuke 
240 iron kasumi gyuto
210 dammy gyuto
180 deba
150 petty
90 paring


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 8, 2020)

TO YA MA

180 Nakiri
210 Nakiri
240 Kasumi Gyuto
270 Kasumi Gyuto
240 Blue Dama
270 Blue dama

missing pairing
missing petty
missing Honyaki


----------



## josemartinlopez (Aug 11, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I only have the gyuto 240 and 270 in Dammy.


Points for proper use of "only" on this forum


----------



## riba (Aug 11, 2020)

I like my Wat's. probably/perhaps/whatever some Toyama.

15cm yellow steel petty (x2)
18cm Nakiri pro
19cm white steel gyuto
21 cm "thinner" dammy gyuto


----------



## F-Flash (Aug 11, 2020)

riba said:


> I like my Wat's. probably/perhaps/whatever some Toyama.
> 
> 15cm yellow steel petty (x2)
> 18cm Nakiri pro
> ...


Pics? Ppl we need more pics!


----------



## riba (Aug 13, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> Pics? Ppl we need more pics!


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 13, 2020)

riba said:


>



Super nice. I can see why mythology has developed around toyamanabe or watanayama


----------



## Hamesjo (Feb 23, 2021)

Out of curiosity, does anyone recall the last time they saw any Toyama honyaki on JNS? From what I gather he has stopped making them but I wanted to find out if anyone knows when he stopped...


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 23, 2021)

I asked Maksim when he might be getting the Toyama Honyaki last year - “don’t know” was the answer.

@lemeneid has at least one - I wonder when he got his


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 23, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> I asked Maksim when he might be getting the Toyama Honyaki last year - “don’t know” was the answer.
> 
> @lemeneid has at least one - I wonder when he got his


I got mine in early 2019 secondhand from the polishing god v647c. And he got it from Maxim in 2018 which coincidentally was the time Toyama and Watanabe stopped doing honyakis.

So I guess mine is the very last one?


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 23, 2021)

Lucky you! I think your knife is more precious just by the fact that it probably is the last one they ever did


----------



## Hamesjo (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like the last train left just recently ! For whatever reason, his work has such a strong appeal to me and the extra rarity of the honyaki only intensifies it.


----------



## mozg31337 (Jun 4, 2022)

lemeneid said:


> My 240 Honyaki getting mirror polished. Slowly but surely I’ll get this thing to a nice mirror
> 
> View attachment 82968


It's rather delayed response, but just wondering how did the mirror polishing go? Do you have any pics? Thanks


----------



## Perzua (Jul 2, 2022)

Folks, what do you think ? 









Toyama Noborikoi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm Wide


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Watanabe k-tip with Toyama kanji 🫶


----------



## Perzua (Jul 2, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Watanabe k-tip with Toyama kanji 🫶


I need 240 mm in my setup but cant decided. I always dream about nakiri 210 but now i own 165 mm and 180 Wat and only one gyuto !


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 2, 2022)

¿Por qué no los dos?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 2, 2022)

Porque no estás pagando la mitad.


----------



## Rangen (Jul 2, 2022)

All this talk of Porque is making me hungry.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Por que?


----------

